

Marketplace: A language for network-aware programming - nickmain
http://blog.racket-lang.org/2013/05/marketplace-language-for-network-aware.html

======
PuercoPop
Sounds really cool, for anyone interested in the dns server and proxy
implementation it is located in github: <https://github.com/tonyg/marketplace-
dns>

